# Pb Widget Traduction



## Ipod (3 Août 2007)

Bonjour a tous.

Ca fait plusieur semaine que mon Widget Traduction ne marche plus c'est a dire que l'on ne peut plus marqué de texte et on ne peut rien faire ils me disent undefinied et Chinois (Han Simplifié) ou Anglais enfin n'importe quoi. Que dois je faire svp.

@+ Ipod


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2007)

salut!
faire une recherche, on a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; de quelques probl&#232;mes avec ce widget 

par exemple : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=181983


----------



## Ipod (3 Août 2007)

trop fort merci a toi j'ai du tapé des mot clé pas bon. Merci  sa remarche @+


----------



## vinzs78 (3 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

J'utilise ces widgets pour la traduction ( aussi dictionnaire et conjugueur en toutes les langues ) :

http://www.reverso.net/widgets/netvibes-igoogle/default.asp?lang=FR

Cela t'interresse peut etre?


----------

